# Muzzy elk tags sold out



## kmax (Oct 8, 2007)

Well nothing like waiting till the last minute to meet disappointment at the front door.. All elk tags sold out(some archery are available though but I sold all my archery stuff to get my wife her a birthday gift). I have to say I am supper bummered out


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Yep, I snoozed and missed out too. Dumb me...


----------



## kmax (Oct 8, 2007)

I will not know what to do without my Elk Fix.....there is still archery tags but I sold my bow. ...."ARG!!!!!"


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Go out and chase them with a camera or video camera. Or find a friend or someone else who has a tag and go out with them. You don't get the meat, but you might get your fix nonetheless.


----------

